# Not a Maltese but OMD what a cutie pie!!!



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

This little man is so striking and cute,I had to share him...I'm so tempted to get him myself,I just love him, He looks like a magical fellow!

*Todo*

Cairn Terrier & Yorkshire Terrier Yorkie • Adult • Male • Small
Lancaster County SPCA Lancaster, PA 


*About Todo*

If interested in adopting this animal, please contact the Lancaster County SPCA, 599 Chesapeake Street, Lancaster PA 17602, www.lancasterspca.org or call us at (717) 917-6979.



Petfinder Adoptable | Cairn Terrier | Dog | Lancaster, PA | Todo


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Aww Bless his heart! He is cute!!! I'd call him Potter!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Potter is the perfect name! He is adorable.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh my gosh!! I live very close by to the Lancaster PA SPCA!!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I think he's a cute Harry or Potter... His big sad eyes remind me of Dobby the elf from HP... or maybe Hagred... He's just so cute... Oh god I don't need a 6th dog... so tempting...I've never seen colouring like his, he's too stinkin' cute!!!! He kinda reminds me of a muppet too...


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

He is very cute. I think my husband would disown me if I mentioned getting another dog.


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

Oh my gosh what a doll. I think my hubby would fly out to get that doll.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I looked at this picture last night, but guess I didn't post a reply....


soooo.....you gonna get him? Gotta say, he sure is adorable...


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

He is prescious. I wonder if he is still there?


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Says unavailable,I bet this cutie got adopted... I hope so. I know I was thinking hard about him....


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

sure is a cutie!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

what a sweet little guy.


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

What a cutie!!


----------

